# E611 - is it open all the way to Ajman?



## timmychimp (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm travelling to Musandam in the late afternoon and I don't fancy driving through Sharjah on the E311.

I've used the E611 a few times, as far as the junction with the E44, but does anyone know if it's open to its full proposed route to Ajman yet? It might not be quicker, but it beats the bumper to bumper action through Sharjah.

Thanks


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

timmychimp said:


> I'm travelling to Musandam in the late afternoon and I don't fancy driving through Sharjah on the E311.
> 
> I've used the E611 a few times, as far as the junction with the E44, but does anyone know if it's open to its full proposed route to Ajman yet? It might not be quicker, but it beats the bumper to bumper action through Sharjah.
> 
> Thanks


if you are coming from dubai / abu dhabi continue traveling upto sharjah airport road then take exit and continue through exit 311 . You will not find any rush after sharjah airport and also the exit 611 is little bit confusing after sharjah especially if you are traveling alone or without prior knowledge.


----------

